# My second Nano (56 K W) (2 more pics added 11/15/06)



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

Looks great i cant wait to see it filled in ! Very interesting filter design i might have to steal your idea one day when i build a nano.:hihi:


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks D.gilly, I will try to post some pics of the filter in the DIY board when I build the stand & canopy.


----------



## Yzmxer99 (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree with d.gilly, nea
t filter idea. Post some more detailed pics and specs for that


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

WOW! Impressive. Nice work


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys, thanks a lot for your comments :smile:


----------



## tha_beeg (May 16, 2006)

i like the driftwood you chose


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks tha_beeg, it was hard to find it, unfortunately we don´t have LFS that sell manzanita driftwood, so we have to look very carefully in the local markets.


----------



## andbigdaddy2 (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant wait to build one of my own


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey Andy, I hope you join The Nano Army soon :wink: 

For those who wants to take a look at the the modular filter, here are some pics:

The intake :










Top, you can see the intake and outake










"aerial" views




























The pump (Rio 50) 










The whole tank










Well, that's all for now.

Regards, Guillermo.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

nice filtration....inspiring.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks fresh_newby, I love this filter, the pics are bad, but the water is crystal clear.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 12, 2006)

What kind of snail is that? I have picked up one of those in my 10g somehow.....


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Nice innovation that you have there! Keep us posted on the tank, anything that you would do different now that you have it setup and running for a little while?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Beautiful job, and I really like the filter. It looks like this idea can be used on almost any rectangular tank that is big enough so the powerhead compartment isn't to big a percentage of the remainder of the tank and filter compartments. Now I'm getting even more interested in trying a nano.


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys.

*Joe* The first pic is a ramshorn, the second is a pond snail, both species are good algae and decaying matter eaters, usually some eggs come as hitchhickers in new plants.

*Bigstick120* The only thing I would change, could be the Althernanthera Reineckii, I'd prefer some other red/pinkish smaller plant like Pogostemon stellatus, Rotala macrandra or Limnophila aromatica, but I couldn't find those species.

*Hoppy* 



> It looks like this idea can be used on almost any rectangular tank that is big enough so the powerhead compartment isn't to big a percentage of the remainder of the tank and filter compartments


Yes, in fact I'm debating to build a bigger one, maybe a 20*20*20 for my mother-in-law using the same kind of filtration :hihi:

I hope you set up a Nano and join us roud: 

I appreciate everybody's input in this thread, it's great to now what you think about my tanks.

*Off-Topic P.S.* Bigstick, I'm a big fan of the Steelers too !


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

nice setup all around!


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks eklikewhoa :biggrin:


----------



## Guillermo (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi guys, I added 2 more pics 



















I decided to change the DIY co2 for Fluorish Excel, the growth is slower, but the excel is helping a lot to prevent algae.


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

This is pretty awesome, I love the filter setup you have. I wonder how much of a pain it would be to do a similer setup but make part of that back area a sump or something where you could put small bog type plants or something.
I think the only thing I don't especially like is how light the substrate is but part of that is probably your good lighting


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

is this still around?, cool filter btw


----------

